# Sand from home depo??



## Long Beach (Mar 11, 2008)

I found some sand that is used for stuco, cement. Comes in big bags and i wanted to know if this is ok for an aquarium or not? I have several bags that i found in my garage, so if these will work it would save me some $. Thanks


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Make sure it's "Play Sand." It works for keeping in fish tank, just make sure you rinse it before you put it in. Believe it or not, a ton of people uses this sand from Home Depot.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

He said it. Rinse out the fine "respirable" particulates before you add it to the tank. Respirable applies to organisms with lungs where the particulates make a one way trip as opposed to gills but better safe than sorry.


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

like said before- RINSE the sand. i did tank matainence for a friend before and i had to spend alot of time rinsing this sand out. seems to carry alot of dust and really light particles that float around that you dont want in the tank. best way is to use the garden hose and some 5 gallon buckets. just keep rinsing the sand ( if i remember correctly, i was doing about 3 gals of sand at a time) and rinsed each batch for about 10 mins before thewater would come clear. kindof like washing rice







good luck man


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

I read the word 'cement' and it makes me wonder if it will harden? Ontop of what everyone else says with rinsing, make sure it won't solidify in the bottom of your tank







.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Corner said:


> I read the word 'cement' and it makes me wonder if it will harden? Ontop of what everyone else says with rinsing, make sure it won't solidify in the bottom of your tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not without 1/3 the amount to almost equal parts of lime and it needs to dry in order to form a cement.


----------



## Long Beach (Mar 11, 2008)

Its not play sand it is sand used for mixing with stucco. It is kinda big grains not fine like a powder. It has no adhesive in it and is just a large 50lb bag of tan sand. It looks like it will be dirty, so i will rinse it good before i put it in my new 100gal tank. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Post some pictures when you have it setup and filtered.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Just so you know when you rinse the sand and you finally think it's clean, rinse it again. Put the sand in a pillow case and spray a hose into it, thats how i cleaned mine and it worked great.


----------



## Long Beach (Mar 11, 2008)

Puddjuice said:


> Just so you know when you rinse the sand and you finally think it's clean, rinse it again. Put the sand in a pillow case and spray a hose into it, thats how i cleaned mine and it worked great.


Great tip. I will let you guys know how it turns out


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah just a little heads up...the sand at home depot looks like sh*t compaired to the play sand at lowes. The sand at home depot is much darker. Ill see if I can find pics of my tanks with both types in it for you.


----------



## tigerdat (Sep 5, 2003)

Take a sample of the sand and mix with vinegar(acid), if there is any reaction (bubbling) don"t use it, otherwise its probably safe to use.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=56310
i used it and followed that guide. worked well.

also, play sand is about 5 bucks for a 50lb bag, if u dont want to use concrete cement.

good luck, post pics when your done.


----------

